# the bicycle academy jig who has used it and what did they think?



## belterskelter (Mar 2, 2015)

https://thebicycleacademy.org/colle...ucts/academy-tools-low-cost-frame-fixture-kit

has any one used this jig? 
is it worth it? 
should I spend more on a frame jig? 
what other jigs should i look at that are affordable?

I am wanting to set up fat bikes to freestyle bmx so hi bb and low bb.

I am just getting my home based shop set up and looking for feedback.


----------



## tgwms (Mar 5, 2018)

Jeepers, awful complex and expensive for a "low cost" jig.
No, I haven't used it.

However I did build one very similar using structural steel "drops", C-clamps, threaded rod, and some bike hardware. It didn't cost me $300 even with a little help from a local machine shop.

If you are looking to build several frames for various customers, buy a jig like that. If you are only looking to make a few for yourself, just hack something cheap and easy to get'er done. You might only use it once. Sorry, I don't mean to preach, you asked for feedback.


----------



## belterskelter (Mar 2, 2015)

belterskelter said:


> https://thebicycleacademy.org/colle...ucts/academy-tools-low-cost-frame-fixture-kit
> 
> has any one used this jig?
> is it worth it?
> ...


Ya want to do more than one and a variety of bikes


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

I'd hate to get the shipping quote for shipping that sucker from the UK.


----------



## tgwms (Mar 5, 2018)

...if they even ship it at all. I was trying to buy a drain plug for a camper van from the UK and the guy straight up refused to ship it to me. "shipping to the US is too complicated" he said. 2 of the most developed nations on the planet and you can't ship me a $6 piece of plastic? 

belterskelter are you in US or UK?


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

belterskelter said:


> https://thebicycleacademy.org/colle...ucts/academy-tools-low-cost-frame-fixture-kit
> 
> has any one used this jig?
> is it worth it?
> ...


Copy what James at Blacksheep has done.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BZmynChHBbI/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BZokDtxnWnv/

I just ordered most of the material to build a copy of his in 0.750" x 1" and it's $150 cad (Metal Supermarket here in Vancouver bc).

I have some 80/20 in 40mm width that a friend gave me for free that I have hacked together a semi jig with and it's not sufficient. By the time I add what else would be needed it would be well beyond what it's going to take to build a steel copy of Blacksheeps's fixture.

With just a drill press and a couple machinist squares and you can build a clone of the Blacksheep jig.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

shirk said:


> Copy what James at Blacksheep has done.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Yes, thousands of motorcycle frames have been built with the same style jig. Take some care in building the jig and it'll be a good platform to get started.


----------



## belterskelter (Mar 2, 2015)

I am in Rossland BC Canada. 
I think so far it's a toss up between the benchmark jig and academy 
But we will see.... The academy is still priced better. Will be looking to make mitering fixtures out of 80/20 for chainstay and seatstay. Will be hand fileing to start.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

If you want a beam-type jig it's pretty darn easy to build your own. There are some decisions to make (fixed head tube vs fixed seat tube) but it's nothing too intellectually strenuous. I imagine with some scrounging and creativity you could put something together for a couple hundred bucks that would work great.

The downside is setup time. With a few digital angle finders and some magnets, it's no problem to get it setup right - but it'll take you much, much longer than the ~20 seconds with an Anvil. Taking the frame in and out of the fixture will also be more time consuming. That's probably no big deal to most people, though. 

IMO, paying $1000 for that kit is probably not worth it for what you get. But I'm sure it works fine. 

-Walt


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

No doubt the Anvil is a time saver for a pro builder.

I am going for the vertical head tube layout pivoting the frame around the bb. 

Secondary reason for me is that I plan to build more single pivot style full suspension bikes like my last one. I will be able to make a rear end jig on the back half of the flat beam. I'll start a thread once I have it built.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

shirk said:


> Secondary reason for me is that I plan to build more single pivot style full suspension bikes like my last one. I will be able to make a rear end jig on the back half of the flat beam. I'll start a thread once I have it built.


I love it - can't wait to see what you come up with!

I think for me, the Anvil is more of a brainfart-inhibitor than anything. Yes, there's a ton of time saved in the setup stage - but there's also the set-and-forget with minimal thinking that really helps me. I have a sort of basic procedure I follow - but the more effort I have to put into basic "easy" tasks, the more likely I am to screw them up (YMMV, I'm a dunce about many things). The Anvil lets me focus my limited mental abilities on other stuff and saves me (most of the time) from screwing up.

-Walt


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

shirk said:


> No doubt the Anvil is a time saver for a pro builder.
> 
> I am going for the vertical head tube layout pivoting the frame around the bb.
> 
> Secondary reason for me is that I plan to build more single pivot style full suspension bikes like my last one. I will be able to make a rear end jig on the back half of the flat beam. I'll start a thread once I have it built.


Looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## mtbmx (Jun 30, 2009)

*Jig*



belterskelter said:


> https://thebicycleacademy.org/colle...ucts/academy-tools-low-cost-frame-fixture-kit
> 
> has any one used this jig?
> is it worth it?
> ...


Have not used it, but I've seen it in person. Pretty badass. Clever design. I think you provide the main beam. The rest of it fits in a smallish wooden box. I use a bringheli.


----------

